# The SBHonline Community Daily > Everything Else >  >  Slingbox no more

## andynap

As of today Slingbox is no more. I have apps for most of the TV stations but a lot of them dont give a full screen.  I guess streaming put them out of business.

----------


## JEK

> As of today Slingbox is no more. I have apps for most of the TV stations but a lot of them dont give a full screens. I guess streaming put them out of business.



On On behalf of the Sling Media team, we'd like to thank all of our Slingbox users for their support over the years.

As announced, we took the Slingbo servers permanently offline November 9, 2022. 

Advances in technology have changed the landscape of the TV industry and the ubiquitous nature of streaming devices and services over the past several years. The demand for Slingbox has decreased. As a result, we are focusing our efforts on continuing to develop and enhance innovative products for DISH TV and SLING TV to meet the evolving needs for place-shifted viewingbehalf of the Sling Media team, we'd like to thank all of our Slingbox users for their support over the years.

As announced, we took the Slingbox servers permanently offline November 9, 2022. 

Advances in technology have changed the landscape of the TV industry and the ubiquitous nature of streaming devices and services over the past several years. The demand for Slingbox has decreased. As a result, we are focusing our efforts on continuing to develop and enhance innovative products for DISH TV and SLING TV to meet the evolving needs for place-shifted viewing

----------

